# Any promo stays at Starwood's WMH in a villa?



## Denise L (Jan 26, 2006)

Does anyone know of any packages with a timeshare presentation (or without!) at WMH to stay in a villa?


----------



## migun22co (Jan 26, 2006)

I was just there and bought a TS at the Westin. They keep calling and asking us for names of people who'd want to go there and stay for around $750 or so, and listen to their presentation.

I think it's a dang good deal. You can also see the new North villas and be right near everything...especially the Gazebo, which I highly recommend!


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 26, 2006)

Denise - Are you asking for yourself?  The terms of the promo Pkgs. say that current owners aren't eligible.    If it is for someone else, as an owner you can just email Starwood and refer them - specifying which resort they want.


----------



## duke (Jan 27, 2006)

You say you just purchased at WMH....but I was there last month and they said it was sold out.  They were only selling Cancun and Hawaii and they said the new 2nd resort in Palm Desert was on hold.

What did you buy and what was the price??


----------



## Denise L (Jan 27, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> Denise - Are you asking for yourself?  The terms of the promo Pkgs. say that current owners aren't eligible.    If it is for someone else, as an owner you can just email Starwood and refer them - specifying which resort they want.



Hi Denise,

Yes, I was asking for me. Oh well, it would seem that since I haven't purchased since 2003, they would want me to go over and take a look.


----------

